# german blue ram are they really peaseful



## tetrafan01 (Sep 12, 2013)

got a new 75 gallon aquarium, I would like to know, are they peaceful with community fish


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

tetrafan01 said:


> got a new 75 gallon aquarium, I would like to know, are they peaceful with community fish


Hello tetra...

These are small cichlids, so in a tank with fish about their size, they should be fine. They need large tanks, which you have, but these fish are particular about their water. They like it acidic, which mean the pH needs to stay below 7 (neutral) and their water needs to be bit warmer than most aquarium fish like it. 80 degrees is about right for them.

If you keep small fish with Rams, then the tank needs to be heavily planted, so the little guys can avoid the Rams. I would recommend allowing the tank to run for several months before you add these fish. This way, the tank chemistry has time to settle and there's less of a risk of a change, which these fish don't tolerate.

B


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

Just don't pair these guys up with African cichlids....you will be fine!


----------

